# Congratulations, mimo2005 and CTSNKY



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

We would like to congratulate these two folks on their progression to Analyst, Security Team. Much hard work and wading through many convoluted threads have led to this point.

We thank them for their hard work here, helping to keep people on-line and, hopefully, a bit safe out there.

I would like to thank them for being a big part of making the security team what it is; a great group to work with and a source of knowledge and experience that I really appreciate.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Congradulations to the both of you. You have done good, and we like to thank you.


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

hi
i am sorry i just found this thread ,you see i am still lost in this huge website .

thank you .


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

That's OK, mimo...CT still hasn't found it... :laugh:


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Heyyyyyyyy.........I saw it right after you posted it, but said thanks in the 3-4 other posts about it, so I skipped one.

For the record....Thanks guys!! :wink: -razz:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

congrats guys , you both do a great job ( as do all the others as well :smile: )


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Aren't you moderators now?


Congratulations anyway :wave:


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Yep......I was thankful though, 2+ weeks ago. :wink:


----------

